# MK - Non-roll-edge-for-afghan



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I found a great site for techniques and trims Here it is: http://charmknits.com/techniques_trims.htm I found a non-roll edge among the items. We all struggle with this problem. Check this out. It works. Ellie in Houston


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I just got a KM, I am learning all the time...
Deb in NY


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

That's great.

For those who love fringe on afghans and vests and such, check out the link on that site for a no-tangle crochet twisted fringe. It's awesome!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Ladies - I think it is a great site. It has been there for a long time, but it has the basics. Ellie


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> Ladies - I think it is a great site. It has been there for a long time, but it has the basics. Ellie


It's wonderful stuff--thanks for pointing the way. :!:


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> Ladies - I think it is a great site. It has been there for a long time, but it has the basics. Ellie


It's wonderful stuff--thanks for pointing the way. :!:


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

What a great site! I look forward to trying that edge on a KM scarf. Thanks Ellie!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

itzzbarb - I wanted to tell you that I have a plain hem without the picot row. If you want it I will type it up in PM. You inspired me to knit hats. I have knitted about 10. I had some yarn that I said I would knit for the soldiers. I used the large in the pattern and they came out fine.

Have your joined Bond America.com?? Look in the MK section, there is a great site from England.

Ellie


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> itzzbarb - I wanted to tell you that I have a plain hem without the picot row. If you want it I will type it up in PM. You inspired me to knit hats. I have knitted about 10. I had some yarn that I said I would knit for the soldiers. I used the large in the pattern and they came out fine.
> 
> Have your joined Bond America.com?? Look in the MK section, there is a great site from England.
> 
> Ellie


Glad you are inspired, that is great. I have been away from home for a week, home today, but missed my machines. Yes, I belong to Bond, and saw the links posted earlier. The hem you are talking about, I would love to have it. Thanks so much.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Boy, thanks Ellie. Good stuff.


----------



## acey (Mar 16, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> I found a great site for techniques and trims Here it is: http://charmknits.com/techniques_trims.htm I found a non-roll edge among the items. We all struggle with this problem. Check this out. It works. Ellie in Houston


I tried the non-roll edge and couldn't figure it out. I'm sure it is just me, but I was hoping to find an edging that would not curl for an afghan. I am going to try the other edgings when I get a chance, I like the looks of a couple of them. I am just learning the KM so I'm still in the reading/research stage and haven't tried or practiced much of what I've read. I think I need to stop reading and do some "hands on". I'm sure that practice will help.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

acey said:


> Ellie in Houston said:
> 
> 
> > I found a great site for techniques and trims Here it is: http://charmknits.com/techniques_trims.htm I found a non-roll edge among the items. We all struggle with this problem. Check this out. It works. Ellie in Houston
> ...


When you are learning the KM, I think the best thing to do is knit plain knitting, cast on 60-70 stitches and just knit. That way you can learn to pull the end needles back if the stitch does not knit completely. Knit a row then stop and look at it. Check to see that the end stitches have fully knitted....as in the needle is all the way back with the others, if not, just pull it back and watch to make sure the stitch knits, make sure your weights are OK, etc.. After checking that row, knit another and check it. Knit knit knit, practice makes perfect.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

also, you can ewrap the last 3 or 4 stitches on each side with yarn on each or every other row a ll the way up. takes some extra time, but helps. Also, you could twist the last 2 or 3 stitches every other row


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

brenda m said:


> also, you can ewrap the last 3 or 4 stitches on each side with yarn on each or every other row a ll the way up. takes some extra time, but helps. Also, you could twist the last 2 or 3 stitches every other row


I am not understanding the ewrap thing. Do you knit the stitch then ewrap, or knit the stitches then go back and ewrap? Thanks


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

you ewrap the 3 or 4 end stitches then knit across and repeat the process. if you are using that side as the right side you could use a different color and make a colorful edging; otherwise use the same color


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

acey - Did you notice in the pattern that there are two needles out of work? The edge is for the sides of the work. When it says XOXXXXX - Left side and Right side - XXXXXXOX . The "O" mean to put the needles back against the rail. This does not work on the beginning and the ending. I hope this helps. Sorry to mislead you - I was typing a question to "itzzbarb" which does not apply to the link at the very top. Good Luck - try again. Ellie in Houston


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Ladies - Check your manual for "e" wrap. It is a basic. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Ladies - Check your manual - it tells you to make a knot on the first needle to your left - your yarn is ready to knit. Pull on the yarn that is in the mast to make a small "e" on needle "2" all across all the needles from left to right. Make sure your yarn is in the lock or carriage and knit 1 row - right to left. Put on your weights. Just start knitting. Make sure your "e" wrap is not too tight. You will use this cast-on on most of your knitting. Don't forget yur weights after row "!"!! Ellie


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

brenda m said:


> you ewrap the 3 or 4 end stitches then knit across and repeat the process. if you are using that side as the right side you could use a different color and make a colorful edging; otherwise use the same color


Are you using a separate length of yarn to ewrap? How on earth do you ewrap ahead of the carriage and not have loose yarn on the knitted piece? Thank you.


----------



## acey (Mar 16, 2011)

brenda m said:


> also, you can ewrap the last 3 or 4 stitches on each side with yarn on each or every other row a ll the way up. takes some extra time, but helps. Also, you could twist the last 2 or 3 stitches every other row


Another dumb question. What is twist? Do I take the stitch off from the hook with my latch tool, turn it around and put it back on the hook?

If I ewrap 3 stitches every other row, doesn't that increase the width?


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm learning here. Hope someone answers Acey's questions 'cause I want to know too.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Acey and boots - I haven't done this. The "e" wrap does not pertain to this. This was something I was trying to tell Barb. 

If you look at the "pictures", you see some of the stitches are turned by turning the st. around. At the end of the afghan it shows the latching up of the st that was out of work and left a bar or ladder. It is like latching up a dropped st. It does look like you have to do it on every row. I guess it would be slowing you down or the other alternative is crocheting up the edges. There are lots of patterns for edges - such as a pie crust finish. etc. I'm SORRY I got you confused. I have a Passap and the edges are already finished when I am thru knitting. I have made scarves on the Brother that the edge is knitted in. I was looking for edges and I found this non-roll-edge. I try to help whenever I can. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Ladies - On Sept. 24th in this link - I gave you instructions to "e" wrap. Make a note of it. You will use it all the time for baby clothes. I made a vest and used it for the bottom hem. Lots of knits in the stores have this type of hem. PRINT it out and you will have it for future reference and don't forget the Automatic Picot Hem in past links. Ellie in Houston


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> Acey and boots - I haven't done this. The "e" wrap does not pertain to this. This was something I was trying to tell Barb.
> 
> If you look at the "pictures", you see some of the stitches are turned by turning the st. around. At the end of the afghan it shows the latching up of the st that was out of work and left a bar or ladder. It is like latching up a dropped st. It does look like you have to do it on every row. I guess it would be slowing you down or the other alternative is crocheting up the edges. There are lots of patterns for edges - such as a pie crust finish. etc. I'm SORRY I got you confused. I have a Passap and the edges are already finished when I am thru knitting. I have made scarves on the Brother that the edge is knitted in. I was looking for edges and I found this non-roll-edge. I try to help whenever I can. Ellie


Ellie, the e-wrap we are asking about applies to the post from brenda m on page one. We are unclear about her instructions and that is why we were asking questions.


----------



## acey (Mar 16, 2011)

yes. you are right, I was asking about the post from brenda m, but 
Ellie, thanks for your info. It is encouraging me to keep going and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I just finished putting the No Roll Edge on a MK ripple afghan. It lies flat and makes a firm edge. As soon as the afghan is blocked I will post pics. Note=I did not skip a bar when I chained up the ladder as it was too tight for my taste. I latched each bar.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

boots said:


> I just finished putting the No Roll Edge on a MK ripple afghan. It lies flat and makes a firm edge. As soon as the afghan is blocked I will post pics. Note=I did not skip a bar when I chained up the ladder as it was too tight for my taste. I latched each bar.


Oh good! We look forward to seeing your afghan and non-roll edge.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

hi,i have just tuned in , looking forward to seeing your afghan as i made one (my first)on the machine ,i could not stop it from rolling ,and i must add the only thing i have made on the MK as i am also new to all this,
i must go and find the first link!

thanks for the info.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> itzzbarb - I wanted to tell you that I have a plain hem without the picot row. If you want it I will type it up in PM. You inspired me to knit hats. I have knitted about 10. I had some yarn that I said I would knit for the soldiers. I used the large in the pattern and they came out fine.
> 
> Have your joined Bond America.com?? Look in the MK section, there is a great site from England.
> 
> Ellie


elle i would love the picot pattern as i need it for blankets , i do charity work 'Wraps of Love for 3rd World countries.We normally cochet or knit squares ,im trying to speed things up ,just bought a new KH 260 for worsted wool as my Std guage did not like the thicker Wool


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

sorry, I haven't been online for a few days. the end ewraps is done with separate yarn and carried up as you work. the twisted stitches is done with the transfer tools as if to cable


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

landofoz said:


> Ellie in Houston said:
> 
> 
> > itzzbarb - I wanted to tell you that I have a plain hem without the picot row. If you want it I will type it up in PM. You inspired me to knit hats. I have knitted about 10. I had some yarn that I said I would knit for the soldiers. I used the large in the pattern and they came out fine.
> ...


In case Ellie doesn't see your request, her pico is in another post. Check search to find it.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> I found a great site for techniques and trims Here it is: http://charmknits.com/techniques_trims.htm I found a non-roll edge among the items. We all struggle with this problem. Check this out. It works. Ellie in Houston


this site isn't working anymore says that the domain has expired. any chance you might have an updated site address or is this seriously the end of this site?


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Ellie's Knitting Machine Automatic Picot Hem:

Bring all needles into forward (E) position. Push every other needle (EON) into A (non-working) position.
E-Wrap needles in forward position.
Knit one row at Ten 5. 
Hang cast on comb or weights. 
Knit 7 rows.
Bring needles in A, nonworking position, forward to E position. (all needles in work)
Knit 10 rows at Ten 7.
Hang loops from E-wrap on EON.
Knit 1 row at Ten 10. (this helps the hem to lay flat)
Back to Ten 7 and knit how many rows for your pattern.
Bind off.
I use this hem making hats for charity alot, works great. You can also skip the picot part and just knit a flat hem,as in all needles in forward working position and E-warp every needle, hang the loops and continue for a plain automatic hem.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, Ittzbarb - you saved me looking it up. Hugs, Ellie


----------



## BetsyBull (Mar 28, 2014)

I think I have found the new website: http://charm-knits.blogspot.com/p/other-edge-trims.html


----------



## shadams (Jan 27, 2011)

I cannot get to the charm knits site through your link, the one which talks about the non-roll cast on. Is there somewhere else I can find it? I have been searching for days to find a non-roll solution for a knitted sweater hem. Thank you so much, Susan


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

shadams said:


> I cannot get to the charm knits site through your link, the one which talks about the non-roll cast on. Is there somewhere else I can find it? I have been searching for days to find a non-roll solution for a knitted sweater hem. Thank you so much, Susan


I clicked on the link above your post and it took me to it, need to scroll down the page


----------

